# E30 M3 : Wheels refinished !



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

I just got my wheels refinished. They were powdercoated silver (2 coats) and 1 clear coat ! Looks better than teh original finish !

here are some pics


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

2 :thumbup:


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

3


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

last


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Pretty sweet! I love your car. :thumbup: 

How's it ride with 18's? Every e30 M3 I've been in (even with stock wheels) has ridden pretty firmly.


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

LarryN said:


> *Pretty sweet! I love your car. :thumbup:
> 
> How's it ride with 18's? Every e30 M3 I've been in (even with stock wheels) has ridden pretty firmly. *


 Thanks !

All I can say is ROCK HARD ! The car has spring rates of 500lbs front and 750 lbs rear. I DRIVE IT DAILY.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

ROB89M3 said:


> *Thanks !
> 
> All I can say is ROCK HARD ! The car has spring rates of 500lbs front and 750 lbs rear. I DRIVE IT DAILY. *


Bless you, my son. :bow: At least it keeps the kidney stones in check!


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

oh..i forgot one


----------

